# Pool Party Invites



## mkohn

Anyone got invites available? Would love to test drive this app.


----------



## SyNiK4L

pool party? Waz dat?


----------



## dunn32

SyNiK4L said:


> pool party? Waz dat?


This is Pool Party.

Basically, it's google's answer to Instagram.


----------



## SyNiK4L

gotcha


----------



## jaydude28

Would like to check it out... anyone have a spare invite to share?


----------



## DiGi91

Been trying to get an invite for a while now IF anyone has one I would appreciate an invite that would be amazing.. :smile3:

- DiGi


----------



## cassdroid

mkohn said:


> Anyone got invites available? Would love to test drive this app.


Pm me your email address I have 5 You are 1st


----------



## cassdroid

jaydude28 said:


> Would like to check it out... anyone have a spare invite to share?


 Pm me your email address I have 5 You are 2nd


----------



## cassdroid

DiGi91 said:


> Been trying to get an invite for a while now IF anyone has one I would appreciate an invite that would be amazing.. :smile3:
> 
> - DiGi


Pm me your email address I have 5 You are3rd


----------



## Trooper

Can I have one? Will send you a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## cassdroid

Trooper said:


> Can I have one? Will send you a PM.
> 
> Thanks!


Yep You were # 5 ---8 )


----------



## Trooper

cassdroid said:


> Yep You were # 5 ---8 )


Got it! Thanks so much.


----------



## okie_k

Cass, do you happen to have another invite?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## imneveral0ne

any of you invited people have an invite? lol


----------



## TRE_588

i got 3 left, pm me your guys email addresses


----------



## ukyfan

Anyone have another they want to pass this way?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588

to those who contacted me via PM i appologize i didn't see that i had 11 message 0.o


----------



## Lkkwus

Agt Studly said:


> i got 3 left, pm me your guys email addresses


Sent you a pm..... Thanks! 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeman7637

Does anybody have any more invites?... [email protected]


----------



## ThatIrishKid617

Would love an invite moneyd at Gmail cheers


----------



## BiGTooT

Need a invite if anyone has one bigtoot at gmail dot com..


----------



## Dee

Please Please Please spare me one of your invitation for Google Pool Party (haruramon at gmail.com)
thank you so very much.


----------



## dch921

Would love an invite [email protected]


----------



## Dee

registered : done :grin3:
visit this page : done :grin2:
invitation : waitng .... :blush:

[email protected]

thanks in advance :grin:


----------



## Android_LIFE

Dee said:


> registered : done :grin3:
> visit this page : done :grin2:
> invitation : waitng .... :blush:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks in advance :grin:


Incoming gmail!


----------



## TodesEngel

Hmmm...post my email publicly for convenience ... Naw.

Anyone have an invite?

Sent from Thor's Hammer using Physics


----------



## SyNiK4L

im out


----------



## willv23

been looking for an invite for like 2 weeks.... sent you a pm synik4l


----------



## wilmo

SyNiK4L said:


> i have invites left pm me ur email address and full name


PM sent, cheers in advance!


----------



## imneveral0ne

Its sad i posted 9 days ago that I'd like an invite but newer people are getting the invites instead :-\


----------



## SyNiK4L

imneveral0ne said:


> Its sad i posted 9 days ago that I'd like an invite but newer people are getting the invites instead :-\


u need to pm people with ur email and full name for us to send one...thats why u havent gotten one...i have one left. pm me


----------



## willv23

never got an invite any one have any left?


----------



## imneveral0ne

SyNiK4L said:


> u need to pm people with ur email and full name for us to send one...thats why u havent gotten one...i have one left. pm me


yeah, i had tried to do that a few times with people who said they had some left and to PM them lol.


----------



## imneveral0ne

erase this


----------



## ukyfan

Anyone have anymore invites? I wouldn't mind trying it out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian

Any love for teh Jax? PM me if you can hook me up, please. 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TDubKong

Android_LIFE said:


> Incoming gmail!


thank you Android_Life. Much apprecaition for the invite. this looks like alot of fun


----------



## guzmand2

can i have an invite.. please.. [email protected]


----------



## imneveral0ne

guzmand2 said:


> can i have an invite.. please.. [email protected]


one invite comming your way! if i can figure out how to send one....


----------



## muz_aj

Would like to try it too if anyone still have any left


----------



## jmayfield123

Would love a pool party invite if anyone has an extra. Pm me what you need. The I will invite as well as needed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## djrausch

I also would love an invite.

Thanks!


----------



## Spikelangelo

I def like the group instant photo share idea. I would please like an invite too. Thank you.

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## em2drvr03

i would love an invite thanks


----------



## herooftimeloz

I'd also love an invite!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## crkdvnm

Hey people. Anyone still have an invite? Let me know who to send a PM to.


----------



## Zomb!e

Still hunting for an invite. I asked before and I applied on the website and still no luck.

So if anyone could help me out, I'd appreciate it greatly.

PM me or send a message to [email protected]


----------



## Marhey

PM me if you need an invite. I have a few left before I delete my pool party account. Too many social apps to manage.


----------



## Zomb!e

Thank you Marhey for the invite!

Sent from Thor's hammer!


----------



## crkdvnm

Marhey said:


> PM me if you need an invite. I have a few left before I delete my pool party account. Too many social apps to manage.


Thank you again  Much appreciated!


----------



## zerospeed8

Would like an invite thanks


----------



## cabagekiller

I would like an invite. I have google music invites....if they are still on the webpage. I can't seem them, but I would trade for a pool party invite.


----------



## Jose

Invites gone!


----------



## cabagekiller

Sent ya a pm Jose.


----------



## marvin.speakman

PM'd you Jose, thanks!

now i've got Pool Party and Google Music to wait for!! 
good times


----------



## avinyc

I see that they just added another 20 Pool Party invites for users! By any chance can someone send me an invite?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ad720

I'd love one as well...have Google Music and Spotify invites to trade.


----------



## stillmatic917

hi I would also be very appreciative if I could receive and invite as well. Thank You Richard.Torres917 (at) Gmail dot com


----------



## stillmatic917

marvin.speakman said:


> PM'd you Jose, thanks!
> 
> now i've got Pool Party and Google Music to wait for!!
> good times


I believe I have 4 google music invite left. If you are interested please let me know by sending me PM I also have 150 Google Plus invites as well


----------



## stillmatic917

https://plus.google.com/_/notifications/ngemlink?path=/?gpinv=htzFxqs5XCU:EbqyQG_tlxA <--- 150 invites to google plus have at it

https://plus.google.com/_/notifications/ngemlink?path=/?gpinv=I0hXFBO9AIU:RUKTmsZtwl0 
<--- 150 invites to google plus have at it


----------



## jdhas

stillmatic917 said:


> hi I would also be very appreciative if I could receive and invite as well. Thank You Richard.Torres917 (at) Gmail dot com


Invite incoming. Spread the love.


----------



## Selvedge630

I would really love to get an invite if anyone has any extra at selvedge630(at)gmail(dot)com

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Zack

I also would appreciate an invite [email protected] I will share my invites also.


----------



## Roq

[email protected]

when someone has an extra invite thanks!


----------



## Spike

Can someone send me a Pool Party invite plz to mw6500s at gmail. Cheers in advance people.


----------



## rnhok82

Hi, if any of you have an invite left could you please send it my way please? rnhok82 at gmail. Thanks!


----------



## heblthom

If anyone got an invite left, would be much appreciated!

[email protected]

Thanks upfront!


----------



## SpYd3r05

Invite would be much appreciated, I will share more of the invites I get back to the rootz community mlparker1 at that place we get email


----------



## droidvirzi

This looks stupid imo


----------



## sbmootyar

I would appreciate an invite to this if anyone has any left [email protected] thank you in advance


----------



## keef

I would appreciate a PM if anyone has an extra invite!


----------



## chris9983

If any ones got aspare Id appreciate. It


----------



## 0mie

If anyone still needs some, let me know...I have about 60 left


----------



## emacomputer

"0mie said:


> If anyone still needs some, let me know...I have about 60 left


Me 
[email protected]

Sent from my G2x Weapon using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EmoKiller

I would like an invite as well. [email protected]. Thanks in advance


----------



## emacomputer

0mie Thanks for the invite

Sent from my G2x Weapon using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## carltonhimself

Hey...uh...guys?

http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/25/slide-google-bloodbath/


----------



## EsotericPunk

I would have loved one until I saw the above post...


----------



## Bindy

carltonhimself said:


> Hey...uh...guys?
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/25/slide-google-bloodbath/


Son of a...


----------

